# 2weeks to finalize spousal permit



## Middy 2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi All,
I currently applied for a renewal of my spousal permit and it was received at DHA on 23rd October 2015, On 9th Nov 2015 i tracked it down and it showed that it has been dispatched from VFS hub to Visa Facilitation Centre and it will be ready for collection in 1 working day,
I am abit confused and worried because 2 weeks looks like little time for a permit to be granted/finalized am thinking it might be a rejection.
HAS ANYONE GOT POSITIVE RESULTS WITHIN 2 WEEKS OF SUBMISSION??, I am afraid and scared it looks to me like a rejection because it was quick.
Please advise,I want to hear from different people before going to pick the outcome to VFS.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi

I understand how you feel however no-matter what you hear or dont hear on these forums will change your outcome.Just be positive, prepare for whatever outcome and go collect your outcome.There is no other way. (Sorry for being blunt)

Good Luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Middy 2 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Rejected Spousal Permit*

My spousal permit was rejected, Reason:Life partner is married to someone else.. Eeeeiiiiiiissssssh. I was unaware that he got married to someone else. We are partners with a 1 year and 2months baby and we are not married with him. I don't know what to do and how to appeal. Any one with advise on what i should do i would appreciate.


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

soo sorry!!! At least he should have told you the truth when he knew you were applying for it.But which visa did you have previously?


----------



## Middy 2 (Nov 10, 2015)

Kendrakonadu said:


> soo sorry!!! At least he should have told you the truth when he knew you were applying for it.But which visa did you have previously?


I had a spousal permit.... I was renewing the same permit


----------

